
Tiny lensless endoscope captures 3-D images of objects smaller than a cell - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-tiny-lensless-endoscope-captures-d.html
======
davidw
It'd be nice to see a few of the images. Did I miss a link to them?

~~~
umeshunni
It looks like the images will be part of the presentation at the frontiers in
optics conference next month.

------
spacecity1971
Nanolive.ch is doing this quite well, high enough resolution to make
structures like mitochondria clearly visible. Also able to make time lapse of
living cells. (I don’t have any business connection to Nanolive, just an
Instagram follower)

------
jonplackett
Where’s the photos guys?!

------
allochthon
At 200 microns across, I'd be worried about inadvertently causing puncture
wounds. (Might be an unfounded worry.)

